# Brazilian BBQ - Where can I get this grill?



## BrooklynQ (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw this over on the Plate of the Day Food blog  - They saw a few of them in Washington Heights at a food fair.

Any idea where I can buy one?

I asked the folks at Plate of the Day, but haven't heard back yet.











\

Link to plate of the day's blog...
http://plateoftheday.com/362/

Thanks!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 3, 2007)

That's home made.. Do you know any welders?  A welder can make that for you easily... I bet Bill the Grill Guy could make that with his eyes closed...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 3, 2007)

*That sure is different....Looks homemade.

 [smilie=a_hrm.gif] How much would you be willing to pay for a grill like that? [smilie=a_ohyahbaby.gif] *


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm thinking that I would be picking a lot of meat up off the floor with a grill like that.


----------



## john pen (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks like something real simple to make...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2007)

Never seen one quite like unto that. Looks real unique and eye catching.  Would agree...a good drunk welder prob make you one purty quick. 

bigwheel


----------



## john pen (Sep 4, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> ...a good drunk welder prob make you one purty quick.
> 
> bigwheel



Hey, I resemble that remark !!


----------



## BrooklynQ (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think it's homemade. From reading the post - they said that there were a bunch of them at the festival.

But if a drunken welder was gonna make one for me - what's a good ballpark price?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I've seen this kind before. A Bavarian Grill or something like that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't forget the Swinging Grill at the "Mexican Hat Lodge" in Utah. (saw that on the Food Network)

Kinda a Santa Maria set up, but the guy kept swinging the grill....and turned the steaks while it was still swinging.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey BrooklynQ, check out this... maybe get some ideas..We cook these down here and they rock!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6C5eNdaq-Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBcngs_vbnQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chOc0TSlvPs


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2007)

Take some purty serious and tedious measuring and such things. Guessing maybe 4 or 5 hundred just for the labor on the funnel shaped apparatus. If you lived out in West Texas you could prob get the sucker rod free somewhere to make it out of. If you had to buy it at the metal shoppe maybe a buck a foot for the material.  Big cast iron pot prob some kinda antique. I take a wild guess around 1500 bucks not counting the supporting structure and how much free beer you bring the welder. 

bigwheel




			
				BrooklynQ said:
			
		

> I don't think it's homemade. From reading the post - they said that there were a bunch of them at the festival.
> 
> But if a drunken welder was gonna make one for me - what's a good ballpark price?


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Sep 4, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Take some purty serious and tedious measuring and such things. Guessing maybe 4 or 5 hundred just for the labor on the funnel shaped apparatus. If you lived out in West Texas you could prob get the sucker rod free somewhere to make it out of. If you had to buy it at the metal shoppe maybe a buck a foot for the material.  Big cast iron pot prob some kinda antique. I take a wild guess around 1500 bucks not counting the supporting structure and how much free beer you bring the welder.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...



*Free beer and $1,500???? Chit man......count me in!

When do you want me to start welding?

Bigger?
Smaller?
Same Size?*


----------



## BrooklynQ (Sep 4, 2007)

$1,500 plus beer? Damn I'm gonna have to get the ol'lady drunk first before  I spend that kinda money.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 5, 2007)

The kind of cooking is called "churrascaria" in Brazil, "asado" in Argentina.  Same thing.  The grill you saw is probably a custom churrascaria grill. 

The actual cooking mixes heat energy from the glowing coals (radiant heat), from the air heated by the fire (convection), plus just a little bit from the hot metal going through the meat (contact conduction).  I bring this up so you can see that there are American (or at least Californian)  grills that do the same thing.  

Probably your best choices are the "Santa Maria" style grills from Santa Maria BBQ Outfitters, and Peoria Custom Cookers.  Klose makes something similar, but Klose is pricey.  You'll need to get your wife very drunk.  A few Southwest makers will custom build a "fajitas grill."  Alla time same same.    

http://www.smbbqoutfitters.com/
http://www.peoriacustomcookers.com/new/grills.html 

The method requires a big enough fire to get a lot of radiant heat under the cooking grate, and enough space between the fire and the grate so the meat doesn't get much crust or ever get hit by a grease flare up.  Which in turn means a big fire because you're cooking "open face" all the way, which means lots of space.  And so on.  Hot fire.  Check.  Lots of space.  Check.  That's why the Santa Maria "swing set" style grills are ideal.  

FWIW, usually the only seasoning the South Americans use during the cook is salt water, and maybe a little lemon juice when it comes off the fire.  In Argentina they serve it with chimichurra -- which is more of a dressing than a hot sauce.   In Brazil they offer you a bunch of options and you kind of mix your own at the table.   

A marginal alternative to the swingsets, are the "crank-o-vator" grills from Cajun, Barbeques Galore (Bar B Chef Texas), and a few others.  The problem with these is that most of them don't really give you enough space between fire and cooking grates, so you have to use a controlled fire and tend it.  Doable but PITA.  Watch out for the cheap clones from Brinkmann, etc.  Don't waste your money.     

Hope this helps,
Rich


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

I can swear by the Peoria Custom Cooker 37" Open Pit Grill. I had one put on the front of one of the 3 pits I bought from them this year.

It's Amazing.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/foodpics/shrimpsteak03.jpg

Being able to crank the handle and raise and lower the cooking great is very cool. Now I'm in control and not subject to the fire. That is a major plus.

I had 70 thighs out there on it at one time. That's cooking!

I may buy a free standing one for my deck too tho that pit is just in the driveway.

Good info


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 5, 2007)




----------

